# What are you planning to watch this weekend?



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I've had my Home Theater torn apart for a number of weeks ... reviewing a pair of KILLER speakers (hmmm... you'll find out soon enough  ) ... so movies are on the back burner at the moment. 

I received 13 Hrs. in the mail this week...can't wait to let it loose once I piece things back together in a week or so.


Anyhow, just curious to know what everyone is lining-up to watch this weekend?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Would a live show qualify? Last night I went to a comedy show and saw 5 comedians, so maybe I get half credit? :dontknow:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

You win Jim!

Live > at home .... Pretty much any day of the week! ;-)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am in a similar situation as you Todd...my setup has been down for several weeks due to equipment changes. I hope to get it back up very soon. I am going through withdrawls...having to watch our 4k 65" PL vs the Big boy in the theater.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

ellisr63 said:


> I am in a similar situation as you Todd...my setup has been down for several weeks due to equipment changes. I hope to get it back up very soon. I am going through withdrawls...having to watch our 4k 65" PL vs the Big boy in the theater.


First world problems, my friend!


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm planning to watch 10 Cloverfield Lane tonight. 

Leave for vacation next week, and when I get back I'll be tearing my room apart for some projects...ceiling coming out and being replaced, seating moving up, riser extended, eventually a 3rd row bar or pair of high tables for overflow. Hoping I can get them done relatively quickly so I can get it back up and running. Don't want to be down for too long.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hopefully my setup will be all tuned by Saturday so I can start watching movies in the HT again!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

It's nice to get things re-settled....just in time to pull them back apart again! ;-)


----------

